# Bellevue Kriek



## pr1me (5/6/09)

I tired this beer at the Belgian beer cafe on the weekend, and was one of the best beers I must say I have ever tried, though GMK's Boston cream ale is still right up there. Crisp, tart and refreshing, and didnt get overpowering after 5 or so.

However, what bottlo would I get this beer from? I want to introduce it to my mates! Cant seem to find it anywhere. Please help!


----------



## Swinging Beef (5/6/09)

Good luck finding it in the local bottlo.

http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...p?product_id=21

I recommend you try this one.. Morte Subite
http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...product_id=1037


----------



## Adamt (5/6/09)

Seen it at a couple of Dan Murphy's... It's an expensive beer to get into though


----------



## captaincleanoff (5/6/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Good luck finding it in the local bottlo.



you kidding?

I see this all the time. They have it at Dan Murphs and First Choice just near me.

Give Leffe Ruby a try too, I like it more than the Kriek


----------



## pr1me (5/6/09)

Adamt said:


> Seen it at a couple of Dan Murphy's... It's an expensive beer to get into though



yeah im sure its expensive..... but..... jesus it was good! lol
I might check out dan murphys at st peters or marden.


----------



## marlow_coates (5/6/09)

I agree this is a nice beer and is locally available at even the small bottlos around here (though most are wine snob bottlos and have a good boutique beer section).

This is also a beer I recomend to non-brewers to get an idea of how different beer can really be.

Quite an involved process to brew though I am told, requiring the making of a lambic (pseudolambic) then sitting on a fruit bed, with huge variability in outcome.


----------



## kevo (6/6/09)

If you phone Dan Murphey's they can tell you over the phone;

a) if they have it
b ) which stores have it
c) how many are in stock at which store.

Saves a bit of leg work...

Kev


----------



## Muggus (6/6/09)

If you enjoyed Belle Vue Kriek, i'd recommend you try and get your hands of a few other Krieks from different breweries. They're all quite different beers.

In some good bottle shops you should be able to get your hands on the likes of Kriek beer from Lindemans, Timmermans and Mort Subite, which are similiar to Belle Vue. 

And then of course there's the likes of Boon, Hanssens, Oud Beersel and Cantillon, who generally make more funky, sour, dry Kriek, which can often be quite confronting for when you first try it!


----------



## pr1me (6/6/09)

well i struck out at dan murphys and two other bottle shops I tried. I heard a rumour that fosters has stopped importing this beer and its no longer on distributors lists for purchase.

Figures!


----------



## enoch (6/6/09)

They probably had too many people complaining that it was off!


----------



## kevo (6/6/09)

I've only seen it in SEQ in Vintage Cellars and at 1st Choice.

+1 for trying some others too, Belle Vue was the first 'lambic' I'd tried, but after trying a Cantillon, I probably wouldn't buy BV again.

Kev


----------



## Muggus (6/6/09)

pr1me said:


> well i struck out at dan murphys and two other bottle shops I tried. I heard a rumour that fosters has stopped importing this beer and its no longer on distributors lists for purchase.
> 
> Figures!


Although there is news of many of this seasons lambics going bad, I seriously doubt we'll see that for a few years down here.
Until then, you're really best off avoiding big commercial bottleshops, who have a limited range, and hitting up some serious independant guys who are more likely to stock some more interesting and varied beers.


----------



## bconnery (8/6/09)

marlow_coates said:


> I agree this is a nice beer and is locally available at even the small bottlos around here (though most are wine snob bottlos and have a good boutique beer section).
> 
> This is also a beer I recomend to non-brewers to get an idea of how different beer can really be.
> 
> Quite an involved process to brew though I am told, requiring the making of a lambic (pseudolambic) then sitting on a fruit bed, with huge variability in outcome.


This is both true and not true... Wyeast and white labs both produce lambic blends and they work very nicely, at least in the one time I have used them. 
"Retire" a few fermenters, have a place you can forget about them for a year and away you go...
Mine are around 9 months old now and will soon have some mixed berries put in for a kind of framboise/kreikish lambic...

You can get right into doing different kinds of mashes and things but in the end, apart from time, I've found the whole thing fairly simple so far. Mind you I haven't bottled or kegged it yet 

With relation to the beer I find this one to be a too sweet example myself, but I love my sour beers so it isn't surprising. For the next step in the Kreik adventure definitely try the likes of Cantillon and others, but don't expect something like Bellevue...


----------



## evilNat (17/6/10)

I hate the taste of beer, but Kriek and the raspberry Framboise are divine! Once I get the hang of making a decent mead and the Russian samagonka, I definitely want to try making my own Kriek :icon_drool2:


----------

